
Ray Bandar's Bone Palace - simonw
https://www.niche-museums.com/browse/museums/100
======
simonw
I figure this falls under "anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity" from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

